# RIP Peter Schreier



## CnC Bartok

Sad news, one of the finest tenors of the past century, Peter Schreier, passed away on Christmas Day, in his home city of Dresden, aged 84.

A wonderful voice.


----------



## Rogerx

See also:
Peter Schreier RIP

and:

Roll of Honour


----------

